# Vic Release - Southern Courage RIS



## Yob (13/2/17)

So here is the finished article.. so much time and effort to get to here... Many props go to Tracey and Bruce for their belief in the project





For FB'ers, there is a link >>HERE<< 

for others not on that format, here is the gist of it...

"The unleashing of the Beast, almost 2 years in the planning, 6 months in the Barrel, and now its coming to the world.
Brewed at Bandicoot Brewery in Echuca and aged in American oak, Ex Port, Lark Whisky barrels for the last 6 months. 

The good folks at >>Carwyn Cellars<< are hosting the Victorian release event and tapping one of only 3 kegs, and the only one for Victoria from this batch on Sunday 19th Feb, mid-day till stumps or we blow the keg. 

We will also be having a couple of other surprise taps of equally epic beers, with Boatrocker and Hawkers coming to the party (see below), hold onto your socks, this ride is gunna get wild. Stay tuned for updates and further advertising from Carwyn's team.

Slainte and see you all there"

also

"Could be worth the mention that we have confirmed the BA list (not limited to)

Bandicoot - RIS 
Hawkers - Barleywine 
Boatrocker - (unreleased) Ramjet 

So we will be having 2 as yet, unreleased Barrel aged RIS's... we love barrels!!!"


----------



## Grott (13/2/17)

Excellent stuff Yob, will be a great day.......... I'm sure. Shipping seems reasonable, price for a slab after release?


----------



## Yob (13/2/17)

I dunno tbh grott, I know only what we have passed it onto the retailers for, I would assume $30 to $35 a bottle which seems on price point for these sorts of beers.

Where did you pick up shipping info?


----------



## Grott (13/2/17)

Sorry, I think I stuff up, shipping details from Carwyn Cellars site.


----------



## Yob (13/2/17)

ah, makes sense.. whatever he said then :lol:

Im also putting together a google maps page with all the stockists to make life easier as well, I'll probably publish that *after* the event has run though so unless you are quite tricky and know my movements, or are good at guesswork, first tastings will be at Carwyn's B) (keg and bottles)


----------



## manticle (13/2/17)

Coolwine in hobart?


----------



## Yob (13/2/17)

It 'may' yet become available at Lark cellar door on Davey Street.. If I'm honest, I havnt done much calling to yes as yet, need to get shipping concerns in line before it can cross the river.. Certainly high on my to do list though but will probably be next week before I can address it.


----------



## Mardoo (13/2/17)

Well done mate! Bruce and Tracey and your fine self have busted your butts to bring this to life. I'm surprised y'all can still sit down. It looks awesome. Can't wait for the launch.


----------



## Nullnvoid (13/2/17)

Can/have you contacted Harvest cellars in Belgrave South. 

My local and they so a lot of craft specialist beers.


----------



## Yob (13/2/17)

Not yet, will put on my list 

Cheers


----------



## Yob (13/2/17)

Saying that. I may get them into Oscars yet Rus...


----------



## DU99 (13/2/17)

hop Heads in Point Cook


----------



## Yob (13/2/17)

Tried to get onto them Steve but they don't seem to reply without walking through the door.


----------



## Bridges (13/2/17)

Nillumbik cellars!!! Get some to Nillumbik Cellars!!! Please.


----------



## Camo6 (13/2/17)

Anywhere Eastside I'll be able to grab one Yob?


----------



## malt junkie (13/2/17)

Another run to Sydney and back I'm going to have to miss the release! :angry:

Might have to get on to you when I get back so I can find out where to grab a bottle.

Did you nail down a NSW venue for the release yet Yob?


----------



## droid (13/2/17)

Congrats to the trio! Big beer, bigger effort no doubt


----------



## DU99 (13/2/17)

http://valleycellardoor.com.au/


----------



## Yob (13/2/17)

malt junkie said:


> Another run to Sydney and back I'm going to have to miss the release! :angry:
> 
> Might have to get on to you when I get back so I can find out where to grab a bottle.
> 
> Did you nail down a NSW venue for the release yet Yob?


The joint I was in talks with pulled out, I'll start again after the release when I have a bit more time.. Not got a moment to scratch currently


----------



## nosco (13/2/17)

Yob said:


> Tried to get onto them Steve but they don't seem to reply without walking through the door.


Ill ask them for ya Yob Holly shit you must be busy. Nice work.


----------



## Yob (14/2/17)

he he... **** this is gunna get messy... 

I'll be cracking open the first bottle(s) tonight at the Cherry tree about 5pm (sharp) for a sneaky tasting... QA purposes only of course...


----------



## Yob (14/2/17)

Bridges said:


> Nillumbik cellars!!! Get some to Nillumbik Cellars!!! Please.



Already on board, will supply as soon as I can 



Camo6 said:


> Anywhere Eastside I'll be able to grab one Yob?


A point of difference will have stocks mate


----------



## DU99 (14/2/17)

Did you try the park in Werribee


----------



## manticle (14/2/17)

Yob said:


> Already on board, will supply as soon as I can
> 
> 
> A point of difference will have stocks mate


There's also a place in Glenorchy that's happy to accept shipment.

From the outside, it just looks like a 3 bedroom, residential house but it's legit.

Publican is a real nice bloke.


----------



## Yob (14/2/17)

I think I already have those deets don't I?


----------



## manticle (14/2/17)

Ha.

Your generosity has already been exemplary on multiple occasions.

Want to do my bit to contribute to the hard work of Bandicoot and Yob and hand over cold, hard for cellar temp velvet.


----------



## Yob (14/2/17)

DU99 said:


> Did you try the park in Werribee


They are interested in kegs only, they have reduced bottle space so not likely in the short term mate.


----------



## DU99 (14/2/17)

can't win in the western suburbs..


----------



## Camo6 (14/2/17)

Yob said:


> A point of difference will have stocks mate


As in "the Point of Difference which I drive past on the way home every night?" Look forward to grabbing some.


----------



## malt junkie (14/2/17)

Camo6 said:


> As in "the Point of Difference which I drive past on the way home every night?" Look forward to grabbing some.


Hell!! might have to send you a money order to hold one(a few) for me, there's no stockist out my way :unsure:


----------



## Camo6 (14/2/17)

No probs MJ


----------



## WarmerBeer (14/2/17)

Any getting shipped out Bayside way? Keen to grab one or two for fireside contemplation.


----------



## Yob (14/2/17)

WarmerBeer said:


> Any getting shipped out Bayside way? Keen to grab one or two for fireside contemplation.


sent grape an email today, will follow up with phone and sample if required.. Im working on it mate


----------



## Yob (15/2/17)

I can confirm today that the NSW release is going ahead Late March

The Bitter Phew have come on board with open arms so much love and props to those guys...

Im working on making it a similar event to the release down here so will now start to source other BA kegs to throw on and make this Big as Ben somethin somethin...

Really chuffed that we are gaining traction and as I understand it, we may feature in Crafty on friday.. 

:chug:


----------



## micbrew (15/2/17)

Good to hear you guys are getting a good reception for your hard work and craft :super:


----------



## Reedy (15/2/17)

Any plans to send some up to Brisvegas Yob? Might I humbly suggest Hawthorne Super Cellars & Bowen Hills Cellarbrations...


----------



## timmi9191 (15/2/17)

I sipped yours at Vicbrew before @martinoc guzzled the dregs.. Looking fwd to sampling this black gold


----------



## Yob (16/2/17)

Reedy said:


> Any plans to send some up to Brisvegas Yob? Might I humbly suggest Hawthorne Super Cellars & Bowen Hills Cellarbrations...


Phil is on board already. Just trying to work out shipping,


----------



## Yob (16/2/17)

timmi9191 said:


> I sipped yours at Vicbrew before @martinoc guzzled the dregs.. Looking fwd to sampling this black gold


Guzzled? Worse.. He tipped it down the sink..


----------



## technobabble66 (16/2/17)

He tipped it?!? WTF? And he still lives?!


----------



## Yob (16/2/17)

I know right... 

Never let him live it down.


----------



## malt junkie (16/2/17)

Throw him outa a plane!


----------



## Mardoo (16/2/17)

Wort and red ants perhaps.


----------



## Nullnvoid (16/2/17)

Is this what started the argument between Martin and ........?


----------



## MartinOC (16/2/17)

Yob said:


> Guzzled? Worse.. He tipped it down the sink..





technobabble66 said:


> He tipped it?!? WTF? And he still lives?!





Yob said:


> I know right...
> 
> Never let him live it down.


I erred in a moment of "apparent" efficiency to get things cleaned-up, packed & finished in my official role on the day.....I hope you can forgive me.

As they say, "to err is human. To forgive, devine" :wub:



malt junkie said:


> Throw him outa a plane!


Oh! Yes please!!!!



Nullnvoid said:


> Is this what started the argument between Martin and ........?


Nope. Something else entirely.

Good luck with it Yob.


----------



## micbrew (16/2/17)

don't mention the war russell


----------



## MartinOC (16/2/17)

:icon_offtopic:


micbrew said:


> don't mention the war russell


I find little sport in a battle of wits with someone who is clearly unarmed....


----------



## Yob (16/2/17)

Ok.. Back to Black..

I've a confirmed order from the Oak Barrel in Sydney so from about Wednesday on, they should be available, hit them up for some black gold


----------



## MartinOC (16/2/17)

Yob said:


> hit them up for some black gold


Oil??


----------



## technobabble66 (16/2/17)

To lubricate the mind B)


----------



## Yob (16/2/17)

MartinOC said:


> Oil??


Held a glass up to the sun the other day... Nada.. Nothing.. Zipdy bubkis.. 

Not the first time it's been referred to as sump oil


----------



## Camo6 (17/2/17)

Look what I found on the way home. Only 10%...you switching to lighter beers Yob? Looking forward to this but will cellar it a bit first.

MB, one of these has your name on it, if or when you can pick it up. I'll tuck em aside for now.

Good work Jesse. My wall of beer bottles is nearly full and this will be one of the last in the collection. APOD has made me realise that saving an empty bottle of every different craft beer you've tried is futile.
Viva la revolution.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (17/2/17)

Will try and duck past on Sunday and pick one up!! Have a game of basketball to play so won't be able to drink unfortunately :-(


----------



## Curly79 (17/2/17)

When can I grab one from Nillumbik Cellars Jesse?


----------



## malt junkie (17/2/17)

Camo6 said:


> 20170217_154330_resized_1.jpg
> 
> Look what I found on the way home. Only 10%...you switching to lighter beers Yob? Looking forward to this but will cellar it a bit first.
> 
> ...


I believe your referring to me!!   you are awesome!! Will get onto you, before my next run into town.


----------



## nosco (17/2/17)

I spoke to the guy at Hop Heads tonight. He said he had heard of said brewery and brew but he didnt know who the supplier was? Hint kn hint h34r:


----------



## Yob (17/2/17)

Curly79 said:


> When can I grab one from Nillumbik Cellars Jesse?


will be dropping some tmoz mate.. that said, I have to say..

get your arse to Carwyn's for the tapped keg!

(Sunday)


----------



## Yob (17/2/17)

nosco said:


> I spoke to the guy at Hop Heads tonight. He said he had heard of said brewery and brew but he didnt know who the supplier was? Hint kn hint h34r:


will try again to touch base and make it happen Dan.. promise


----------



## Yob (17/2/17)

Camo6 said:


> 20170217_154330_resized_1.jpg
> 
> Look what I found on the way home. Only 10%...you switching to lighter beers Yob? Looking forward to this but will cellar it a bit first.
> 
> ...


I can promise you, those two were personally packaged by me, the slope on the black and the runs on the red are ******* trademark man..

Legendary and sincerely hope you enjoy.. honest reviews appreciated.. in fact, if you drink one and review this weekend.. Ill replace it for you to age :beer:


----------



## Zorco (17/2/17)

Every detail...

The red wax on the black, semi opaque.... Totally impressive Yob. Camo6's bottles under flash still darken the spirit of Gabriel.


----------



## Yob (17/2/17)

Zorco said:


> Every detail...
> 
> The red wax on the black, semi opaque.... Totally impressive Yob. Camo6's bottles under flash still darken the spirit of Gabriel.


I dont mind telling you, we got half way waxing the whole batch by 5:30 am when I hit the wall.. and every bottle I waxed brought a smile to my face... it was actually quite mesmerizing and therapeutic.. 

after 3 hours sleep.. the last half, also gave me joy.. but marginally less..

I can only hope the wax came off the floor of the brewery.. sorry about that mmmyummybeer n Bruce :blush:

I know it didnt come off my shorts, sandles, shirt..

tip for new to waxing players... condensation and boiling wax dont mix well :icon_drunk:


----------



## Brownsworthy (17/2/17)

So no luck with Newcastle Yob? Would've loved to have had one at the Grain Store.


----------



## Zorco (17/2/17)

Shall commence reading thread to work out how to acquire one - if possible.


----------



## Yob (17/2/17)

Brownsworthy said:


> So no luck with Newcastle Yob? Would've loved to have had one at the Grain Store.


We are doing a NSW launch at the Bitter Phew.. if ive not contacted the grain store yet its only because Im trying to juggle 2 kids, day job and the current launch, Im certain they are on my list mate..

I'll be following up next week as soon as I sober up from this weekend..

how much do jobs suck at getting in the way of beer?


----------



## Zorco (17/2/17)

Thoughts on Malt Traders? They did a 'darkness' session where heaps of brewers showcased the black. I bought a bourbon barrel aged RIS for $90 at that event. 

Whenever Brisbane gets a depot, I'll happily add my name to the reservations list to see if I'm lucky enough.

Very pleased to support you on this Yob.

Edit: fakts


----------



## Yob (17/2/17)

preesh man.. :beerbang:

dont think that name is on the radar.. will investigate.. that said..

Bowen Phil will receive stock next week.. that dude has been on m e for months.. bless him..

finer details got worked out tonight.. consider it a given


----------



## Brownsworthy (17/2/17)

Not a worry mate, bit far for me to go for the launch unfortunately, I know Corey, the owner, lives up the road and drinks at the local I'll drop some hints to him so when it may come up he'll already know and be onto it.


----------



## Yob (17/2/17)

Brownsworthy said:


> Not a worry mate, bit far for me to go for the launch unfortunately, I know Corey, the owner, lives up the road and drinks at the local I'll drop some hints to him so when it may come up he'll already know and be onto it.


he has been fuckin amazing about it... many props to the dude


----------



## Brownsworthy (17/2/17)

Sweet glad to hear, he's been a massive ambassador for the small producers of Australia long before anyone gave a fark. Top bloke.


----------



## WarmerBeer (18/2/17)

Camo6 said:


> *MB*, one of these has your name on it, if or when you can pick it up. I'll tuck em aside for now.


I believe that first letter may be upside-down?


----------



## Curly79 (18/2/17)

Yob said:


> will be dropping some tmoz mate.. that said, I have to say..
> 
> get your arse to Carwyn's for the tapped keg!
> 
> (Sunday)


Sweet! I'll call in to Nillumbik this arvo after work and spends some of my OT money [emoji16]


----------



## Bridges (18/2/17)

Yay visiting Nillumbik cellars this aftternoon!


----------



## Curly79 (18/2/17)

The egg is in the nest Bridges. [emoji6].


----------



## technobabble66 (18/2/17)

Yo yo, clansman! 
When are you cracking the egg at Carwyn? 12pm-ish?
Looking forward to catching up and smashing th' faaaaaark outa tha keg, ya wee jobbie!

Edit: are Bruce & Trace gonna be there as well?


----------



## Yob (19/2/17)

technobabble66 said:


> Yo yo, clansman!
> When are you cracking the egg at Carwyn? 12pm-ish?
> Looking forward to catching up and smashing th' faaaaaark outa tha keg, ya wee jobbie!
> 
> Edit: are Bruce & Trace gonna be there as well?


Yep,, the whole team is here..

we plan on strolling in about 1pm but I believe that they will start pouring about 12


----------



## Bridges (19/2/17)

Happy days just picked up a bottle from Nillumbik cellars. I have no affiliation with this place at all but bailed up the owner (who is a ripping bloke) and asked about shipping as they ship wine all over the world and have really concentrated on wine on their website and the beer side of it hasn't been updated for a long time. http://www.nillumbikcellars.com.au. Anyhow he then told me that there is an effort to change that here www.beerexchange.com.au and that that hasn't launched yet but if you email the guy who is organizing it he can sort shipping it where ever you like. 
Bad news he wont be in until lunch time Monday and they only have ten bottles left.
So if you are keen for some email [email protected] and see how you go. If you get no joy there let me know and I'll get in touch with the owner again.


----------



## technobabble66 (19/2/17)

Great catchup with Jesse, Trace & Bruce earlier today at Carwyn. Pity I couldn't hang out for longer but life interrupts. Also great to catchup with a few of the other Vic Brewers!
Perfect excuse to have another taste of the barrel aged RIS! 
Fantastic beer, Yob. Really impressive. Such a different experience to any regular ale: the depth of flavour is something to slowly sip and savour [emoji41]

I'm very curious to see the impact it has in the local craft beer scene. Hopefully it's a dramatic one that justifiably puts you and Bandicoot fair n square on the radar. [emoji6]

Southern Courage RIS for beer of the year!


----------



## Yob (20/2/17)

It was an honour, and not just a little terrifying, to be served up next to Ramjet.. It's a different kind of nerves to release this and have my name on it. Just like any proud new father though, I loved seeing it come into the world and see it stand up for itself.

Was a sell-out in bottles but not sure how the keg fared overall on the day, sadly I couldn't hang around all day and we took off about 6 to get the other children sorted.

Overall, I'm pretty bloody chuffed and thanks to all for coming out to see the birth and supporting Bandicoot's release.

Further samples being dropped /shipped this week and current stockists are

Nillumbik
A point of difference
Carwyn's (sold out, restocking this week)
Grain and grape (stocking this week)
Oak Barrel (stocking this week)

Samples Sent/sending

Purvis
Slowbeer
Mccoppins
Blackhearts and sparrows
East End Cellars (SA)

And others, will post a link to a google maps page that lists all current stockists.

Slainte


----------



## Benn (20/2/17)

Blackhearts & Sparrows, been there a few times recently. I'll be sure to call in this week for a bottle or two. 
Cheers & congratulations.


----------



## Yob (20/2/17)

Here is a Map to current and pending stockists, map to be further updated as the weeks unfolds

>LINKY<


----------



## Mardoo (20/2/17)

There was a solid lineup of strong dark beers at Carwyn yesterday: Bandicoot Southern Courage, Boatrocker Ramjet 2017, Hawker's RIS, and Le Trois Mousquetsires Baltic Porter, as well as a Hawker's BA Barley Wine. The Southern Courage easily held its head proudly amongst this esteemed company. All great beers, all in the same league IMHO. Well done!


----------



## manticle (20/2/17)

From the sounds of things, yob/bandicoot brew may not have been the only entity holding its head.


----------



## Yob (20/2/17)

I assure you, good sir, that I was on my best behavior and almost, but not quite, *sober as the proverbial judge...

*may or may not be true


----------



## DU99 (20/2/17)

you bringing any next weekend to sample..


----------



## Yob (20/2/17)

Indeed I will be... I'd suggest they might not make it to Saturday though


----------



## nosco (28/2/17)

Its finally at Grain and Grape! Ill be there tomorrow after work


----------



## Yob (2/3/17)

I'll publish the google maps tmoz with the stockists thus far.

Melbourne is well covered with more following next week I expect.

Crime of the Week.

Couriers smashed a sample going to SA.. a VERY well packed sample.. ok, send new one... lost it -_- (still not found)

Win of the week.

My boss has his office in SA and knows the joint so I sent one back with him to hand deliver, which he did today, even sent me the photo of a very happy looking dude behind the jump. Turn ya boss into a courier? total win :lol:


----------



## Yob (3/3/17)

Map Linky

>HERE<

there are a further 7 to add over the next week or so :beerbang:


----------



## Grott (3/3/17)

Looks like all going well, chance of sales point in SA ( reason for sample?). Does the courier drink?


----------



## Yob (3/3/17)

Should be happening next week mate, all going well that is.


----------



## Curly79 (3/3/17)

Decided to put my two precious'es under the house for a while. Will report back when I taste test. That fucken sucks about the courier mate. What happens there? Can't replace your beers obviously


----------



## Yob (3/3/17)

Dunno mate, still playing out, got my postage back on the first one


----------



## Curly79 (3/3/17)

That stinks. Let's track the pricks down and give them a lesson Walter Sobchek style. https://youtu.be/6YZ_vBoBoLo


----------



## Yob (3/3/17)

Im gunna cellar 5 from this batch, one opened every year for xmas for 5 years :kooi:


----------



## nosco (3/3/17)

I plan to keep one for a while. Do I keep it in the fridge or doesn't it matter?


----------



## Yob (3/3/17)

nosco said:


> I plan to keep one for a while. Do I keep it in the fridge or doesn't it matter?


not putting mine in the fridge if that helps?

It's been my experience that big BA beers just have the ability to buffer fluctuations in temp.. cooler the better of course,

if you think about it, the beers been doing that the whole time... the barrels are rarely temp controlled so go through many variables before they are even packaged..

mine will be going in the deepest corner of the property though


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (7/3/17)

Got one! Didn't make the release but soo glad I didn't miss out. Ended up having a beer and wine with SWMBO and leaving with a small box of beers while I was there. Dangerous place Carwyn Cellars... they still had quite a few too for others looking/wondering [emoji3]


----------



## Yob (14/3/17)

so here is a map of current stockists, still more in line to be added

NSW will be dropped next week when we go to the Bitter Phew launch... except Oak Barrel who have them now

Googlezmapz


----------



## Reedy (14/3/17)

Yob said:


> Phil is on board already. Just trying to work out shipping,


Picked up a bottle at Bowen Hills today, now to decide whether to age it or just get stuck in...


----------



## DU99 (14/3/17)

save it for a special day


----------



## Yob (14/3/17)

Reedy said:


> Picked up a bottle at Bowen Hills today, now to decide whether to age it or just get stuck in...


Both... Oh wait.

It's going to deliver different things on both, for my advice, sit on it.. It's a blast now and intense but with a few months (I'm opening my next one at xmas) it will have done some worthwhile things..

Bloke I work with intended to have one in 6 months, didn't make 6 weeks but thoroughly enjoyed it...

In 6 months, we'll have release II


----------



## stuartf (14/3/17)

Woo just ordered 2 for myself. Looking forward to cracking these on a cold winter's night with a good fire going.


----------



## Yob (14/3/17)

stuartf said:


> Woo just ordered 2 for myself. Looking forward to cracking these on a cold winter's night with a good fire going.


From where mate? Just curious..


----------



## stuartf (14/3/17)

Beer cartel, would normally try to get it from a shop but couldn't find anyone on the peninsula stocking it.


----------



## Yob (14/3/17)

stuartf said:


> Beer cartel, would normally try to get it from a shop but couldn't find anyone on the peninsula stocking it.


ask at Grape and Grain if you get in there.. been trying to get hold of them since xmas.. the most powerful tool I have for stockists is people asking for them.. been trying for about that long for Hop Heads too, all it took was a few people asking and they rang Bandicoot... now stocked 

Very grateful to Beer Cartel for coming on board too, as I am for all the stockists that do, just signed up the Audacious Monk in Preston today too.. Props..

Still working on the EPIC effort of lost and smashed bottles to the SA crew too... seriously.. no idea of the pain and effort to go to SA... if I have to hand deliver it myself it will get there h34r:


----------



## stuartf (14/3/17)

Cool, on my home from work so I'll drop in tomorrow and see what they have in stock. I'll let you know how in get on.


----------



## Simdop (14/3/17)

I noticed today that the oak barrell in Sydney has it in stock.


----------



## Yob (14/3/17)

all except that one bottle the couriers smashed...

-_- .. what a waste..


----------



## Benn (16/3/17)

I went looking for Southern Courage at a 'Blackhearts & Sparrows' the other day. They don't have it in stock as yet, the dude at the counter said he would get in touch with the manager and see what the go is. 
No outlets near my usual routes so I'll "schedule some work" in near one of the other stockists if I have to, keen to get hold of a bottle or two as it's coming into Coonara season.


----------



## Yob (16/3/17)

Aah, shit, could be my bad there, will follow up tmoz with him


----------



## Benn (17/3/17)

Just picked up a bottle from McCoppins, seriously considering knocking off early in readiness for RIS appreciation night.


----------



## stuartf (17/3/17)

These bad boys arrived today, looking forward to winter and a bit of a stoutfest


----------



## Yob (17/3/17)

I popped one today, to be fair, weirdly, Ive not had many of them... and all the ones Ive had previously (3 of) Ive shared with people...

but this one I popped by myself :kooi: , the FIL was sposed to be here but didnt make it... I pushed on..

It was quite the transforming beer over the course of the bottle, 175ml at a time, while I played with the kids, so it got the chance to warm.. didnt at all mind the journey

staring at another cold bottle right this very minute wondering if I have it in me to undertake it again..

but I have had imperial ciders, insomniac porters and several fuzzy nuts (Mardoo DJ Collab) now in between so may not be a good move..


----------



## stuartf (9/5/17)

Just cracked my first bottle if this, I've read the descriptions of it pouring like sump oil but omg (as the kids say) this stuff is thick! Taking a while to get through the glass but sitting in front of a nice fire and enjoying the journey!
Cheers


----------



## Yob (9/5/17)

stuartf said:


> sitting in front of a nice fire and enjoying the journey!


Perfect.. wish I was doing the same actually :icon_cheers:


----------



## Yob (19/5/17)

So we got a bronze for this at AIBA, pretty pleased as a first off the block release... Got some more refinement to do recipe wise so looking forward to next year's vertical


----------



## Benn (19/5/17)

Well done, it's a beer to be proud of. I'll be picking up another couple of bottles for 'Stout Appreciation' night next time my Stout loving fifo mate gets back.


----------



## technobabble66 (19/5/17)

Congrats Jesse! 
Great to get a little "official" recognition for a fantastic beer that took so long to get to the glass [emoji4]

Definitely looking forward to the RIS keg at the swap in July [emoji6]


----------



## mofox1 (19/5/17)

technobabble66 said:


> Definitely looking forward to the RIS keg at the swap in July [emoji6]


When do we not? :lol:


----------



## Benn (19/5/17)

I'm a tightarse home Brewer, carn how bout a clone recipe Yob?


----------



## malt junkie (19/5/17)

Benn said:


> I'm a tightarse home Brewer, carn how bout a clone recipe Yob?


There is no such thing as cheap RIS unfortunately, lots of malt, lots of yeast, lots of time, lots of love.


----------



## Benn (19/5/17)

So oak chips & Scrub Turkey essence won't get me there? Damn!


----------



## DU99 (19/5/17)

lark whisky barrel for starters


----------



## Yob (19/5/17)

Benn said:


> So oak chips & Scrub Turkey essence won't get me there? Damn!


Can you/do you reiterate mashes? Works out to be a bit over 3/4 kg/l final volume..


----------



## Benn (19/5/17)

Haha, I'm quite content with the real thing mate, looking forward to another pint or two in front of the Fire. The first bottle I had was a new experience, thanks for creating it


----------



## Simdop (19/5/17)

I'm interested in the recipe for curiosity sake


----------



## Yob (19/5/17)

Will dig it up mate


----------



## Grott (19/5/17)

Any sales outlets in SA yet Yob?


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (19/5/17)

Top notch work Jesse (and Bandicoot)! Do you know if Carwyn will restock as they were out when I sent my mate in to get his [emoji3]


----------



## Curly79 (19/5/17)

Point of difference had a couple left this arvo.


----------



## Mardoo (19/5/17)

Yob said:


> So we got a bronze for this at AIBA, pretty pleased as a first off the block release... Got some more refinement to do recipe wise so looking forward to next year's vertical


Hellity hell yes!!!! Fuckity ******* fantastic. Real proud of you guys. I'm aware of exactly what a hard slog this beer was to make and get to market. It takes passion to draw upon that well of dedication to do the 24+ hour brew days, not to mention digging solutions to problems out of the murk of your brain at hour 18. You guys ******* rock. "Do you even iterate, brah?"


----------



## Yob (19/5/17)

grott said:


> Any sales outlets in SA yet Yob?


No mate, best thing you can do is ask for it your outlet, ask them to get it in, most powerful marketing tool ever is you guys asking for it..

I've sent 3 bottles to the one joint, first one fot smashed, second got lost and the third was hand delivered and I never heard another word or had a return phone call.. SA left me jaded and upset.

But please talk it up and ask them to get it in.. There are limited cases left (3 or 4 in my cellar) but I'm happy to get one over there


----------



## Yob (19/5/17)

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> Top notch work Jesse (and Bandicoot)! Do you know if Carwyn will restock as they were out when I sent my mate in to get his [emoji3]


I'll touch base again with them


----------



## MartinOC (19/5/17)

Yob said:


> So we got a bronze for this at AIBA, pretty pleased as a first off the block release...


Congrat's on the Gong, guys!

 Got some more refinement to do recipe wise so looking forward to next year's vertical  

I assume you mean to:

1. Re-evaluate the benefits & pitfalls of #1, 
2. Schedule a re-think of the brew-day
3. Calculate the changes to the recipe
4. Establish the fermentation & transfer regime
5. Maturation & bottling schedule
6. Marketing

ALL in about 60 seconds of Free-Fall????

Yeah, OK. I reckon it's possible...


----------



## Mardoo (19/5/17)

Why not? Open the gates of the non-linear mind a bit?

I actually used to use an Einstein technique to come up with solutions to coding problems. Take a nap on the couch with one hand holding a few marbles above a plate on the floor. You fall asleep enough to relax, hand opens, marbles hit the plate, solution in brain. Write quickly. 

Probably not so good for a brew day


----------



## MartinOC (19/5/17)

Mate, WHATEVER you're on right now...I want some!


----------



## MartinOC (19/5/17)

I've just discovered a whole new meaning for "losing your marbles" & I kinda like it


----------



## manticle (19/5/17)

Mardoo said:


> Why not? Open the gates of the non-linear mind a bit?
> I actually used to use an Einstein technique to come up with solutions to coding problems. Take a nap on the couch with one hand holding a few marbles above a plate on the floor. You fall asleep enough to relax, hand opens, marbles hit the plate, solution in brain. Write quickly.
> Probably not so good for a brew day


Dali used to look at a wasp's abdomen


----------

